
Adaptive Learning for Math and English - Practutor.com - jasongaya
http://ratemystartup.com/adaptive-learning-for-math-and-english-practutor-com/
======
jasongaya
we would like to invite users for beta testing as soon as we have it out.

Watch what we do at <http://youtu.be/HTo_D6N-CVI> Take a tour of the product
at –<http://www.practutor.com/tour>

